# 1/23 buck chasing doe!



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

hunting this morning and had deer around all morning! one of the bucks I have been after showed up following 2 does.... he is only a 6 point but great height and about 22 inches wide! but he was chasing a doe back and forth in this overgrown field like it was early Novemeber! kinda funny.... got pictures of shed bucks and this one is still chasing... don't know if she came back in or if it was a fawn coming in for the first time! going back at it in the AM! Hope to get a little blood on the arrow! Here is a pic of him!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

That&#8217;s a dandy of a 6 point!


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

sounds good still haven't tagged one with antlers yet heading out tomorrow even if my nostrils freeze lol


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

and yea nostrils will freeze! lol and my eyelids were getting a little sticky! and that was in a blind! Be even tougher in a stand!
he is an older buck too judging by his body size... he is a brute!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Good Luck! Hope you get him, he's a stud 6 for sure.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Yep, that is a shooter in my book.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

That is a graet 6 point most any deer hunter would love to take. A really big 6 point like that is less common than a 150 inch buck in OH and a rare trophy!

I've heard reports the last 3 weeks about bucks being spotted chasing/trailing does....I hope you get a shot at this brute 6 point sir!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Saw a huge buck on Solon rd tonight around 5:30.. He was the last deer in a line of 13 that crossed the road just east of Squaw Rock. It was like watching those vidoes of elk or mule deer migrating in Colorado.....One by one down the hill and across the road followed by a 12-16 pt buck... Too dark to count but what a hatrack he had...


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I couldn't hunt last night...and what do you know, he shows up at 445! Went out this morning and had him at 34 yards and just needed him to clear a dead fall... of course he stood there for 3 minutes and then the does spooked for some reason and he walks off! Might not be able to hunt tomorrow due to a little bit of an east wind! that will suck! hopefully the wind will change so I can get back in there after him... sitting all day if the wind is right! here he is at 5pm and my blind is 20 yards to the right of him! I think they have a camera on me!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Thats a good looking deer.


----------

